# Building a Shed Ramp - Is any slope OK?



## Don2222 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello

Well, The final part of building a shed is the ramp. So I did not want it too long but, it should not slope too steep. So I measured it with a protractor and it looks about 10 to 15 Degrees. *Is that common?*

Here are more pics of the shed building
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/77731/

See pics below

Pic 1 - ramp frame with weed block under it and 6x6 PT timbers all around. I dug out all the grass, put in 2 - 8"x16"x4" cement blocks under the end frame and still made it at grass level for easy access.

Pic 2 - finished PT boards screwed down with 2-1/2 galvanized deck screws. also covered weed block with 2-3" layer of 3/4" stones.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 19, 2011)

That should work well Don.


----------



## heat seeker (Nov 19, 2011)

As long as it's not slippery when wet, and your equipment doesn't hang up on the door sill, you're golden!


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 19, 2011)

Pitch looks good.  I used timber tech with a gap in between each board to shed water.  P.T. can be icy when it freezes.  Looking good.


----------



## btuser (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't think you're going to get much air off of that ramp.


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 19, 2011)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> Pitch looks good.  I used timber tech with a gap in between each board to shed water.  P.T. can be icy when it freezes.  Looking good.



Very good idea fishingpol!!


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Nov 19, 2011)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> fishingpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, have a similar ramp on my shed. Try to put some slats across the ramp for a little extra traction when its icy/snowy out.


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 19, 2011)

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> Don2222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do have a small gap between each PT board.

What do you mean by slats?

Is there any non skid material I can slap on there?


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Nov 19, 2011)

I just used some left over pt I had laying around and put it to the table saw. Actually, the small treads was for my feet vs tires, lol.
Just needed a little grip, and used what I had laying around


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 19, 2011)

Left over roof shingles if they are the flat type, not architectural type.  Cut into strips and nail down with roof nails.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 20, 2011)

On my "Summer Shed" ramp I did what FP suggested . . . tacked down some roof shingles for traction. On my "Winter Shed" I didn't put anything since my sled would tear them up with the studs . . . and in the Fall when there are pine needles on top it's slicker than snot in July.


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 20, 2011)

I've thought of using pieces of aluminum laying down, on edge not on the flat side between the ramp boards.  Box store sell flat  (1/4" thick) by an inch wide or so.  Cut to length and lay them into the gaps.  It would be a pain to shovel though, but good traction.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't know the angle of mine but I do know that it's almost too steep for my tractor with the snowblower.  My shed is about 2ft off the ground and the ramp is either 10 or 12 ft long, 8ft wide at the shed and 10 ft wide at the bottom. (leads to a std 8x7 garage door)

I built mine with a pressure treated frame and then hauled in a load of gravel to fill the frame in.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 21, 2011)

3M makes GripStrip tape that is OK but may need to be replaced every blue moon or so.  Check your local HW store or HD/Lowes.


----------

